# Too Much Pooping



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow, I feel bad for the little fella. Typically, they are supposed to poop how ever many times they eat + 1. So he should be pooping around 4 times a day. Give or take.

Food is always a touchy subject because everyone has different opinions.

When I got Dexter, he was eating Purina Puppy Chow (not the same one you have) and I never knew when he was going to poop. It was anytime..anywhere. It went between loose and firm. Usually it was okay, but irregular even though he was on a schedule. 

His schedule was peanut butter Kong at 7 and nap, breakfast 8:30- 9, lunch between 12:30 and 1, and dinner at 6-6:30. 
Now it is breakfast 6:30, peanut butter Kong and nap, lunch 12:30-1, and dinner 6-6:30. (I like this one better except for the fact I'm up earlier  not his fault, work.)

Then I switched to Nutro..and it got worse. I knew I shouldn't have done it..knew I shouldn't have put him on Nutro because it didn't smell right when I opened the bag but I thought "well, it's lamb and I've never smelled that before. NO NO NO. I am so mad at myself for making him eat it. I let him out one morning at 9 am and he pooped. Let him in the garage to eat and he pooped twice. He'd pooped 3 times within an HOUR. That was IT I was DONE with that food.

I started researching foods on here and online and decided what I wanted to feed. I decided on Taste of the Wild. It is all-life stages so it is okay for a pup to eat. Dexter eats 1 cup three times a day. He poops in the morning when he wakes up, after lunch, after dinner, and if I'm lucky before he goes to bed..but that doesn't happen every night. Usually on the nights he goes to obedience class and has extra treats in his tummy is when he goes again before bed..so that'd be tonight. He doesn't get a LOT of treats..mainly when he goes in his crate or when we are training. Other than that his toys are his treats.

Fed the Nutro to the fishes. Some catfish still has a tummy ache.  my poor baby.

Now that I'm done ranting.

First of all..is he on a set schedule? If he's not, it can mess him up.

Is he staying in a crate? If so, is he messing up in his crate?

Are the milk bones for puppies? I found small ones at PetCo that are actually FOR puppies. I worry about adult treats messing with his tummy..I'm slowly getting over that thanks to obedience class. Instead of milkbones maybe try something like Charlie Bear treats, they are small, low-calorie, low value treats. Orr the chicken pup-eroni (not as greasy and icky and fattening as the beef. You can see and feel the difference.) I also allow the Milo's Kitchen dog treats but only once or twice a week..chicken jerky keeps him busy on boat rides : I also feed his food as a treat..saves me money..

Give him water freely during the day, but take it away from him around 7-8. Don't let him have any more until morning. If he's not drinking enough, he could be dehydrated and that'd cause diarrhea. 

Have you changed anything else about his diet? Given him table food? Human food? Anything of that nature? When I gave Dexter his first Kong with a ziggie in it..his poop when from perfectly fine to runny and very, very light. It got better, but it was new and he had to adjust. 

To me, it definitely sounds like the food. Try buying a small bag of a different food of your choice, I obviously recommend TOTW because I've had so much success with it. It's affordable too.

I'll probably think of something else...lol.


& I did...

if he is/isn't messing up in his crate, are you taking him outside to poop or is he doing it on a puppy pad orrr in the crate? Dex peed probably 5 times during the night every single night from the time I got him at 6 weeks until 11 or 12 weeks. I didn't get any sleep..until I took away the puppy pads, when the puppy pads left, so did the tiny night time bladder. He slept all night and has ever since..or was at least quiet so I could sleep


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

My 5 1/2 month old is doing great on a mixture of Large Breed Eukanuba, Taste of the Wild, and Solid Gold Wolf Cub. I found that no single "puppy food" had everything I (or he) liked. This way he gets variety in his diet and he is growing well and his stools are solid. From my experience a lot of dogs have issues with the high grain content of Purina. Good luck.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Are you leaving the dogfood out in the bowl all day, or do you feed at specific times? Maybe it's too much food for your pups system and that is why he is going so much? You could try feeding Bogey twice a day(morning and evening) and see how that goes. I never did the three meals a day with Maggie after the first week we got her home. Food is a personal choice, many options to choose from for every budget out there. I would avoid the treats/biscuits for a few days and see how it goes. You can give pieces of banana, baby carrots and frozen green beans to gnaw on, all with supervision of course. Your pup might be entering teething mode, which will cause loose stools. You could also try adding canned pumpkin to your pups kibble. Be sure it is pure pumpkin and not the pumpkin pie filling. I get the organic pumpkin in the baking goods isle, but it sits right next to the pie filling cans, so be careful. Pumpkin should help firm things up a bit. I always keep a can in my cupboard.


----------



## cypress822 (Jun 3, 2011)

Often too much stool may be a result of poor quality dog food. The poster who put their dog on Taste of the Wild knows that that is a very high quality dog food. Puppy Chow is not really that high of a quality dog food. Make sure you have his stool checked by your vet asap to make sure there is nothing growing in there. Below are some websites that offer decent reviews of dog foods. When you switch, make sure you change the dog food over slowly, over a period of 1-2 weeks.
Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings
Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble
Dog Food Comparison, Ratings, Reviews - In-Depth Guide to the Best Dog Food


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Cypress is right.

I've been an absolute stickler, worry-wart, whatever you want to call me about his food since the day I went to the vet, told the assistant he was on puppy chow and she just stared at me. Do research about your food. It is possible that your dog has an allergy to something in the food, like grain/corn, and it's hurting his tummy. However, I've never researched Pro-Plan so I don't know the ingredients. It is a possibility though. There are a few other high-quality dog foods I looked at -- Innova and Orijen. I couldn't get either in stores near me (until the next day when I went to Petsmart and they'd started carrying Innova!). Blue buffalo is also a great food and they sell it at Petsmart. I've heard Sold Gold is good too, it wasn't one I looked at though. I was most impressed with Taste of the Wild's ingredients, it's price, and availability. If you ever have a bad feeling about a food, go with it because you're probably right. You can check out those sites, but I do it with a grain of salt because I don't know how reliable they are. I'm sure they are okay, but as always...stickler. If you go on the dog food's website, you should be able to read the ingredients. You want the first two or three to be some type of meat or meat by-product. TOTW's first three are and there are a few others further down on the list. 

If you want to try switching his food, I say get a 5 lb bag to see if he likes it. If you decide to go with TOTW, they have several different flavors..I chose the High Prairie canine after standing in Tractor Supply for about an hour reading. Hehe. I was a little hesitant about the high level protein being 32% and calcium was higher than I wanted. But..he's doing fine. His growth has slowed down, he has gotten slender (mainly losing the puppy fat, I think). I can't say anything about his coat being shiny and not shedding as much because he still has his puppy fur..sooo I can say he's nice and soft. Lol. 

Please, if you have any questions, feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I would take him off the kibble completely and give him rice( prefer brown rice) and boiled hamburger for at least a week until his stools are firm and he is going at regular times. You can give him pumpkin too not pumpkin pie filling but actual pumpkin. Once everything is normal I would find a food that was of good quality that you can afford and is going to be available for you. I would look for one that didnt have corn in it. Corn is not that great for dogs. See if the pet store has some samples you can try.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey how about Kirklands from Costco? i dont use it but alot of people do and its a great price..is it kirklands chicken and rice puppy? or is it lamb and rice?


----------

